# using running as base training



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys. I want to get faster, i have been training but i haven't got much faster,
i think one of the things that is holding me back is that i cant build a good base because where i live it's just up and down, i can't mantain a moderate effort for more than 5 mins.
So i was thinking of trying running, i never really liked but it's much easier to keep a steady effor, if i did that for like 1h, 2 h i think it would help. I would also add a medium ride and one hard interval day on hills.

what do you guys think?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

You would be better equipped with rollers or a trainer for steady efforts IMO.

With that said, I incorporated running in my training and it seems to help me, especially with the posture. It helps me support my upper body better which in return helps me open up my lungs. I train for MTB XC & Marathon races however so it's also a plus for the technical sections where running is required or faster.

During base I ran 2-3 times per week, each session being 1H-1H20 long total (I do run-walk session to prevent injuring my right ankle) and gradually replacing running with cycling along the way until the end of base 3 was 100% cycling. I expect to get back to runing a bit more during build & after.

I think running is a plus in a cycling training program as it helps with stabilizer muscles and to get a better overall fitness.


----------

